# What did I catch on my trail cam?



## 1302berkey (May 6, 2015)

Any thoughts on what this is? Bobcat? Large cat? The upright log in center right of photo is 12 in in diameter by 18 in tall.


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

looks like a big house cat to me. I thought bobcat at first but the tail is way to long.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

House cat


----------



## 1302berkey (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys. I do wish the resolution was a little bit better but you get what you get.


----------

